# Turkey question



## 3 goats and a girl (Feb 12, 2012)

I have two 12 week old turkeys that i let roam the yard when i am outside. I was wondering if anyone that has turkeys lets them free roam all day and if they would go in the barn around night time like chickens. I currently have two chickens that free roam and i haven't had predator problems so just wondering. Any advice would help. Thanks!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If they are taught from young they might. I locked my chickens up every night and their feed was in their coop so they always went in at dusk.


----------



## LGFarm01 (Jul 22, 2014)

Turkeys tend to like high roosts, so they will migrate to trees and roof tops at evening. You can try clipping wings, also seems to depend on how many turkeys to chickens you have. The folks that I know that have a free range turkey, there is usually only the one turkey and it tends to follow the chickens. In a group/flock situation, they tend to hang together and do turkey things.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

My turkeys roost on a board the is across my chicken coup run that is about 6 foot high. I don't lock my birds up at night anymore, but my entire property is in 4' chain link. I used to close them up at night, but I gave up last year when the days got longer. I just never wanted to go back out at night to shut the gate to the coup, and I have several that sleep in/on goat shelters or the trees.


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

Ours roam all day and roost in the coop or on the tree outside the coop.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

If they are taught from young where their coop is, they will generally go in at dusk, but some will want the trees more if available. I have had to train some that were more persistent on roosting in trees. I used a garden hose to make it "rain" them out if I didn't make it in time to divert them in the first place.....it can be a pain!


----------

